# Label Making Software Suggestions?



## MSLISAJ (Jan 6, 2016)

I am looking for suggestions for label making software. I have googled the question but what comes up is just kind of a canned label and was wondering if anyone found a more advanced program that would allow a picture?
A little background.......... I have been making my own wine labels, both front and back on my computer with just "Microsoft Word". After I made the base label I could change the picture and wording to what I wanted every year. The drawback was that I could only produce one standard label per page of paper so there was a lot of waste. Well I am producing more wine now and need to produce more labels in a more efficient manner and am looking at software again. Suggestions and help is appreciated.

Thanks for your time,

Lisa


----------



## cmason1957 (Jan 6, 2016)

Check out Avery Labels and they have a website with an on-line program you can add whatever picture and words you want to it. www.avery.com.


----------



## SPR (Jan 6, 2016)

I also use Microsoft word and what I do is buy a pack of labels which have say 6 labels per page set up the basic template to print them in one sheet and then just amend the label design depending on the type of wine etc. So effectively one sheet will produce 6 labels

The labels I use are only slightly sticky so remove easily


----------



## grapeman (Jan 6, 2016)

I do as SPR for home label use printing 6 labels per sheet. You can set up the page to print more or less depending on the label stock you get. I get mine from Online Labels.


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 6, 2016)

MS Word has Avery Label maker built in. Just order your label stock and select the right label and import it and your on your way.

I have been buying my labels from Online Labels as well the past few years. I like their online (semi-free) software and now use it exclusively. 

I have much better print control over what I used to use (MS Word).


----------



## Double Daylo (Jan 6, 2016)

While it has quite the learning curve, teaching myself to use a high end graphics design program was a great choice for me. I use a free program called Gimp which is pretty much the same as adobe photoshop. I buy labels from onlinelabels.com and they provide a template. From there I made the labels on the software. It isn't very user friendly but it gives you complete control over design.


----------



## MSLISAJ (Jan 6, 2016)

ibglowin said:


> MS Word has Avery Label maker built in. Just order your label stock and select the right label and import it and your on your way.
> 
> I have been buying my labels from Online Labels as well the past few years. I like their online (semi-free) software and now use it exclusively.
> 
> I have much better print control over what I used to use (MS Word).



First I have to thank everyone that responded here with the suggestions. Avery and "Onlinelabels" appears to be the way to go. A comment first about the MS Word labels, I have had many experts look at my "Word" labels and try to put more then on on a sheet and for some reason when I originally made them or what ever they are so formated that I can only get one to a sheet. Four to a sheet would be ideal but I haven't found anyone who was good enough to reformate the labels I have made for myself and used for years. Maybe the issue is that I hvae a .jpg in the middle of my label or what ever!! I can see with my production increasing I am going to have to figure out a printer for my labels and hopefully someone that can use my design and just copy it into an Avery ofr "Onlinelabel" format.

Thanks for your time and suggestions.

Regards,

Lisa
Chateau de Tess Winery


----------



## Double Daylo (Jan 7, 2016)

Not sure but a simple solution might be to make your label in Excel. You could easily position pictures and the text. Word can be tricky.


----------



## MSLISAJ (Jan 7, 2016)

Double Daylo said:


> Not sure but a simple solution might be to make your label in Excel. You could easily position pictures and the text. Word can be tricky.



Fabulous idea!! I am pretty good with Excel and can't wait to try this. It would be nice to use the template that I have use for years and then just take it out to be printed. Wish me luck.

Lisa


----------



## Scooter68 (Feb 27, 2016)

One word of caution - Check your settings if you are using a laser printer. HP Printers have a special setting for Label stock. It heats the paper a little more to bond the 'ink' to the paper. If your printer doesn't recognize or do that additional heating the toner may just rub off. (Yep, been there done that & I hate wasting labels)

Also - Of course when you buy label stock make sure it's suitable for your printer type - laser or inkjet. Some paper is dual use. I also found some non-avery lable brands on the web that use Avery lable sizes and offer per sheet prices and different color paper options.


----------



## MSLISAJ (Feb 27, 2016)

Thanks for the advice. I actually don't have my own printer as I have printed but it's something to check for.

Lisa


----------



## terrymck (Feb 27, 2016)

If you have Office, MS Publisher works great.


----------



## Graves (Oct 10, 2016)

I made my first one, I found an app on iTunes called font candy to make the label totally on my phone. Then I used the www.neato.com wine labels and online softer to print these for my first bottling of my moscato.


----------



## hounddawg (Oct 11, 2016)

do you happen to know on a ink-jet printer do they offer a water resistant ink, or does anyone else, since i have an open trach straight into my lungs that kind of mist is very Dangerous fumes for me, i do wear a mask over my throat but a mask built just for that kind of fumes is super expensive, way beyond my budget, beings you people are the very ones whom has gotten me hopelessly addicted to the art of wine making, any-who
Dawg 






cmason1957 said:


> Check out Avery Labels and they have a website with an on-line program you can add whatever picture and words you want to it. www.avery.com.


----------



## Johnd (Oct 11, 2016)

hounddawg said:


> do you happen to know on a ink-jet printer do they offer a water resistant ink, or does anyone else, since i have an open trach straight into my lungs that kind of mist is very Dangerous fumes for me, i do wear a mask over my throat but a mask built just for that kind of fumes is super expensive, way beyond my budget, beings you people are the very ones whom has gotten me hopelessly addicted to the art of wine making, any-who
> Dawg



My wife makes our labels on our home PC / Printer, not sure what ink she gets, but it doesn't come off when wet. Prints on Avery labels that are not paper, but rather a plastic type label which self adhere and come off all in one piece and leave no glue residue behind. Wish we would have found those labels years ago...........


----------



## Mismost (Oct 11, 2016)

Johnd said:


> My wife makes our labels on our home PC / Printer, not sure what ink she gets, but it doesn't come off when wet. Prints on Avery labels that are not paper, but rather a plastic type label which self adhere and come off all in one piece and leave no glue residue behind. Wish we would have found those labels years ago...........




Johnd...please ask her for the Avery product number!


----------



## Johnd (Oct 11, 2016)

Mismost said:


> Johnd...please ask her for the Avery product number!



These are the labels we use.


----------



## cmason1957 (Oct 11, 2016)

hounddawg said:


> do you happen to know on a ink-jet printer do they offer a water resistant ink, or does anyone else, since i have an open trach straight into my lungs that kind of mist is very Dangerous fumes for me, i do wear a mask over my throat but a mask built just for that kind of fumes is super expensive, way beyond my budget, beings you people are the very ones whom has gotten me hopelessly addicted to the art of wine making, any-who
> Dawg




I don't know this for certain, but I don't think there are many water resistant inkjet inks. Epson may make some. You may be better off with a laser printer, given your health issues. (special note: I am neither a doctor, nor do I play one on TV). (Extra Special Note: I am not much of a tech person either).


----------



## hounddawg (Oct 11, 2016)

well not a doc, nor a TV doc or even a tech, you still give a very persuasive opinion . i do believe i accept your diagnosis 100%, um, if you send a bill send it to Arne, lol ,,
but i believe you have hit the nail on the head, thank you.
Dawg 






cmason1957 said:


> I don't know this for certain, but I don't think there are many water resistant inkjet inks. Epson may make some. You may be better off with a laser printer, given your health issues. (special note: I am neither a doctor, nor do I play one on TV). (Extra Special Note: I am not much of a tech person either).


----------



## Johnd (Oct 11, 2016)

We use an HP inkjet printer, it uses HP 564 ink, the only kind it takes. I've had no running or smearing problems when used with the Avery labels.


----------



## wpt-me (Oct 20, 2016)

I also used the Avery 22827 label, but had Office Depot print them. Ink for my printer is to expensive.
Came out to about $1.08 per label. Had some set up issues resolved @ $1.25 minute (I must be in wrong business)!!

Bill


----------



## GaDawg (Feb 1, 2017)

$1.08 per label, wow [emoji15]


----------



## wpt-me (Feb 1, 2017)

Last ones were .89 cents for a sheet of four. ??


----------



## Johny99 (Feb 2, 2017)

hounddawg said:


> do you happen to know on a ink-jet printer do they offer a water resistant ink, or does anyone else, since i have an open trach straight into my lungs that kind of mist is very Dangerous fumes for me, i do wear a mask over my throat but a mask built just for that kind of fumes is super expensive, way beyond my budget, beings you people are the very ones whom has gotten me hopelessly addicted to the art of wine making, any-who
> Dawg



I switched to a laser last year. Found one for $129 at Staples. Of course the toner cartridges are $100 or so each but it prints great labels on everything I've tried from paper to plastic film. The big bonus is the toner cartridges don't expire unlike wet ink


----------



## hounddawg (Feb 2, 2017)

Thank you, l will follow up on that, as a part time Bobbie doing 60 to 80 gallons at a time starts to get a bit expyenc8ve for me,
Thank you again,
Dawg



QUOTE=Johny99;637109]I switched to a laser last year. Found one for $129 at Staples. Of course the toner cartridges are $100 or so each but it prints great labels on everything I've tried from paper to plastic film. The big bonus is the toner cartridges don't expire unlike wet ink[/QUOTE]


----------

